# What should I do with my old cycling clothes?



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I've got some various clothing that I'm not using anymore. 
Stuff that is still in good condition, but not new. 
I don't know if putting it on Craigslist or letting people in my club know, would be prudent. 

Ideas?


----------



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

Make a quilt.


----------



## esldude (Jan 3, 2009)

Shred them, and then mix into your meals and eat them. The ultimate in recycling. 


Am I serious? Are you serious? What is the problem with people in your club or craiglist customers knowing? HTFU, eat them or advertise them. You decide.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

wear them when you ride the trainer.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Depends, if its team/club kits and gear, sell it to team mates cheap that might be able to use it. If its pro team kits and "fred" gear, sell it to those on here! haha


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

eBay. I've been surprised what some of my used kit has brought.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

It's some Santini and LG stuff. 

Do people buy used clothing?


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

maximum7 said:


> Do people buy used clothing?


Is used clothing for sale on ebay?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Are we really talking about this?


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Donate it to the homeless
Wear it to pole dancing class
Remove the chamois and use it as underwear
Stretch it over your top tube and use it as a sweat catcher while on the trainer
Pass it down to your little brother
Frame it and tell people they were Floyd Landis’
Pull it over your face and rob banks
Stretch it over a rounded frame and make a trampoline – or a slingshot
Cutoff the sleeves and create a new (hipster, *******, cyclist) style


----------



## Cycles4Fun (Oct 16, 2012)

bostong said:


> donate it to the homeless
> wear it to pole dancing class
> remove the chamois and use it as underwear
> stretch it over your top tube and use it as a sweat catcher while on the trainer
> ...


literally!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> It's some Santini and LG stuff.
> 
> Do people buy used clothing?


And how. Like I say, you'd be surprised.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

send it back to competitive cyclist and get your 100% no questions asked refund


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

velodog said:


> wear them when you ride the trainer.


This. I use my old shorts on the trainer or in spin class. Fine for that but not as comfortable as the good ones for long rides.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

My old stuff sees trainer duty long after it would be socially unacceptable to wear it on the road.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

carlislegeorge said:


> send it back to competitive cyclist and get your 100% no questions asked refund


Unless you bought it at REI, in which case... um, yeah, nevermind.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

DocRogers said:


> My old stuff sees trainer duty long after it would be socially unacceptable to wear it on the road.


^This^
If you ride the trainer, use the old gear....


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

My club has an ugly jersey day. You have to make sure you have some kit for that


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Make sure you save a pair of shorts &/or tights. If you fall & tear a hole in something you still want to use you can cut a patch out of the old ones, send it to a dry cleaners, & they'll sew it up for you.


----------



## bike2016 (Dec 20, 2012)

donate it to noobs or sell it


----------



## AlleganyBicycleShop (Dec 21, 2012)

I would donate to people just starting out also. I had people help me when I started out and I believe in paying it forward.


----------

